# Popeye?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello all, I came home today and looked at my 20gallon and noticed one of my tiger barbs has an eye popping out a little. What's the recommended course of action here. Did a 50% water change yesterday. Tank specifics:
20g
9 tiger barbs
pH 7.4
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 10 ppm


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Google popeye, probably a hundred articles and forum topics out there with suggested treatments.

I've heard regular water changes and attempts to improve water quality (stress coat, stress zyme, etc.) will usually allow it to clear up on its own.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

super clean water and salt(I never recommend salt) can help.
Popeye is often classified into two categories;If only one eye then it is often considered an injury"boo boo eye",and clean water should clear it up.
2 eyes and it is often considered an internal issue I believe to be bacterial.If this is the case the salt and clean water may help ,but often there is no return.
Eitherway the salt helps with osmoregulation(the exchange of fluids) and besides a true injury,and maybe along with it is the imbalance of pressure(internal fluids) thaty cause the eye to bulge.
I would go with boo boo eye in a species tank of tiger barbs,and keep up on waterchanges as much as possible.Easily 1 month to heal if it will.
Salt in moderation would be 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons and going up to 1 tablespoon(3x as much) per 5 g.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, It is just one eye. Is there a specific salt that works best? And what kind of schedule?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Epsom salt with no other additives.Epsom salts are totally different from salt and have more of an internal effect(what we are looking for).If the eye starts to cloud up then maybe uniodised table salt.
Watch to make sure the TB except (can handle the salt),and it still make take several weeks.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Would I add this daily, weekly, up the water chanes?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Add only once to level you choose.I would start with 1 teaspoon per 5 and see how everyone does.If after a week everyone is still all good with the salt then you could up it another teaspoon per 5g.
Waterchanges as often as possible with salt added to volume replaced.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Some one gave me some Jungle Aquarium salt, would this work or should I go with just Epsom salt?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The aquarium salt can help.Just use it with waterchanges.The clean fresh water is most important.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never added anything special, just did 25-30% water changes 5-6 days in a row and it was gone. Salt couldn't hurt, but I wouldn't worry about any special additive like stress coat or stress zyme.


----------

